# Group Workshop: "Glamour & Nude Photography" in Prague, Czech Republic / Feb, 2010



## DanHostettler (Jan 3, 2010)

*EASTER Group Workshop: "Glamour & Nude Photography"*
The workshop is designed to accommodate all skill levels.







You will be shooting under studio lighting conditions. We generally like to start our shoots by discussing some of the facts and myths about glamour photography, cover some technical matters about camera and lighting equipment. We promise not to ramble on to much and get down to shooting quickly. Our conversation is geared to practical matters that will assist and improve your efforts immediately.

One on one assistance is provided....as much, or as little, as needed depending on your skill level. Some of the "processes & how to's" we will review in detail.... such as working with strobes, lighting arrangement, the set, working with light modifiers (Soft boxes, reflectors etc.) taking manual meter readings and working with models. 

More informations here:
http://www.studioprague.com/workshops/group/april2010/index.php


----------

